# New DCC Bachmann Locomotive



## lilpuu (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, I received my second loco and I get sound like the first one but it will,not move or horn. I put my diesel on the rack and it moves. I'm wondering if there is something else wrong. 
I ready to toss this crap away.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

lilpuu said:


> I ready to toss this crap away.


You're preaching to the choir as far as I'm concerned. I have a thread around here on the Bachmann Loco I got - "Bachmann GP7 - The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly", you should read it. When I got mine it was D.O.A. right out of the box. I won't be buying any more Bachmann N scale for a long time - it's Kato from now on.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well the sound engines run with Tsunami decoders so they are no piece of crap by any means, the standard DCC however are. What type of DCC system are you using? It could just be the simple fact you don't have enough amps to power the engine or the engine does not have the right address or cv programmed into it.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

lilpuu said:


> Well, I received my second loco and I get sound like the first one but it will,not move or horn. I put my diesel on the rack and it moves. I'm wondering if there is something else wrong.
> I ready to toss this crap away.


If it's the wrong address then that's a simple fix. Try to reset the decoder to factory default (short address 3). If you have tried this already then I would call Bachmann. They have a lifetime warranty and will likely send you a new one if it does not perform on their test track. I have a Bachmann DD40AX that is new and stops periodically despite me cleaning and cleaning the tracks and wheels. The beacon light is not working and it occasionally shorts out and resets my Power Cab. Nothing inside looks abnormal. I am going to Philadelphia tomorrow and plan on dropping it off at Bachmann for repairs or a trade. Hope this helps.
-Art


----------



## lilpuu (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks , but I did reprogrammed it to 003 and all I still get is idle sounds of steam. The first one I received did the same thing. No beacon light either.

I think you're right Bachmann is junk.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

lilpuu said:


> Thanks , but I did reprogrammed it to 003 and all I still get is idle sounds of steam. The first one I received did the same thing. No beacon light either.
> 
> I think you're right Bachmann is junk.


Well I am not saying Bachmann is junk. I have several engines from bachmann with no issues. The one I returned I had broken trying a DCC/sound install. They sent me a newer model with DCC onboard under warranty service. The Bachmann DCC onboard decoders *are junk*. All are in the trash can replaced with suitable Digitrax sound decoders. Bachmann should just sell them as DCC ready because their decoders are useless. None of the DCC onboard engines ran well with the bachmann decoders.
-Art


----------



## lilpuu (Sep 25, 2011)

Artieiii said:


> Well I am not saying Bachmann is junk. I have several engines from bachmann with no issues. The one I returned I had broken trying a DCC/sound install. They sent me a newer model with DCC onboard under warranty service. The Bachmann DCC onboard decoders *are junk*. All are in the trash can replaced with suitable Digitrax sound decoders. Bachmann should just sell them as DCC ready because their decoders are useless. None of the DCC onboard engines ran well with the bachmann decoders.
> -Art


I'm using the Power Pack controller, and my diesel will run on it. So the power issue is okay.

I have another problem with my GP diesel. The speaker was bad and Massey in his good heart sent me a new speaker for replacement. After installing it I still have the same problem. Maybe the speaker is bad also. Unless the is a polarity issue but I don't think so.

Comments?


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

lilpuu said:


> I'm using the Power Pack controller, and my diesel will run on it. So the power issue is okay.
> 
> I have another problem with my GP diesel. The speaker was bad and Massey in his good heart sent me a new speaker for replacement. After installing it I still have the same problem. Maybe the speaker is bad also. Unless the is a polarity issue but I don't think so.
> 
> Comments?


Polarity on the speaker is not relevant unless you have 2 speakers. In a 2 speaker system if the polarity is different then 1 speaker can cancel out some sound on the other speaker. You can hook up a single speaker system any way you like, it makes no difference. If your original speaker blew out you may be dealing with a defective decoder. The speaker could have been bad from the factory but since your replacement is bad as well in all likelihood the decoder is burning up speakers and that should not happen.
-Art


----------



## lilpuu (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'm finding out working with these trains are technical and at times a pain. I thought it was easy just by plugging it in and run. Duh, no way. The DCC power pack makes it worse. A completely new way to play with trains.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

If you are using a DCC engine on DC tracks then you will have to make sure it is a dual mode decoder and if it is then you need to have dual mode turned on. Unfortunatly you need to do this on DCC.

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh and if it is on dcc and doing the same thing you may be in shutdown mode. This is a 3 or 4 step process that allows you to simulate the engine shutting down. Once you are in the first step the engine will no longer move but you will still hear sounds. You will need to finish the shutdown process and then run the startup and you should be good to go.

Massey


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

what is this basic power pack you are using to run the engine? I stated that depending on the DCC starter pack it WILL NOT supply the amount of AMPS you need to run a sound engine. Not the number of volts or watts that is supplied by the controller. A standard DCC engine will run just fine and dandy on a basic system which supply about 1 Amp of power you can even manage to run two DCC non sound engines but the second you try running a DCC and Sound engine the system can not handle the amount of amps needed, while the engine will run the sound it will not be capable of running the motor as well. We need to know what type of DCC system you are using to determine if it is truly the engine or the system at fault.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Massey sent you a speaker????? I sent you a speaker. I know the one that I sent you was a good one!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I sent what to who???? HUH??? LOL I dont have any speakers lying around to send anywhere!! I just bought one tonight but not for my trains. It is attached to an amp so I can actually hear my guitar as I learn how to play it.

Massey


----------

